# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - Potpisivanje apela za vrtice - 13.-14.05.2004.

## zrinka

RODA ce i ove godine imati stand u sklopu Dana volonterskog rada....
ove godine u sklopu predstavljanja Udruge imat cemo akciju tj apel za vrtice....
koristim priliku da vas pozovemo na rodin stand, da potpisete apel, pokupite nase letke i brisure i da saznate o udruzi sve sto vas zanima....

evo i programa dana volontera:


VII DANI VOLONTERSKOG RADA
13. - 15. SVIBNJA 2004.

13. i 14. svibnja  – KULTURNO SREDIŠTE MLADIH – Dom mladeži, Savska bb, (10-13h, 17-20h)

15. svibnja – RIVA (od 10-17h)

----------


## zrinka

akcija u splitu je zavrisia, bilo je super, hvala svima sto su posjetili nas stand i dali svoj potpis na nase apel za vrtice iz bajki....
evo standa kako je izgledao u Kulturnom sredistu mladih:
evo kako je to iugledalo jucer na rivi, samo jedna mala slika zasad  :Smile:

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Super. Stvarno smo imale sreću s vremenom.

----------

